# first post



## yellowbeltjeff (Sep 11, 2002)

Hi my name is jeff and i am from windsor on. i just recently started into the martial arts and am very excited about my growth both as a person and the development of my physical abilities even in this short period of time i feel like i would be better prepared to defend myself or my family should the need arise.
I attend classes about twice a week(with my good friend ERASER) as i have a young son and still like to spend time with him as he grows and look forward to his first class. he is only 5 months old i do have wait at least a little while.


----------



## Eraser (Sep 14, 2002)

YBJ,

its about dang time... I hope to see your nic on a few more threads than just this one.. this place is great to get some tips, asking Q's bout other MA.. and the Antics are hilarlious!!!
Check it out!!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 14, 2002)

How are you enjoying Hapkido?


----------



## strider (Sep 17, 2002)

hey YBJ glad to see you are here to.  hey eraser is right this place is great have some fun and i will see you in class.


----------



## Eraser (Sep 17, 2002)

Strider......
mmmmmmmmmmmmmm you sound familiar.. do I know you.. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA..

See ya'll in class!!!


----------

